# Gothic Candle asked for it...Elmer Washington Style!



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, it took him about four months to get around to starting it, but Papa Boo just e-mailed me the finished picture of our version of Gothic Candle's $20 prop "Elmer"

I still love this idea. It looks so damn real! Great job again GC!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Ahhhh... a classic! Love it!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's great! I bet it would confuse a bunch of tots. 

"hey kid, it's your turn! get moving!"


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is great. I want to build one also.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice.. Too cute!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oooo very nice! I love it! Great job!!!! Thanks for liking my prop so much, that you wanted to copy it, and did!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah that is one cool prop 
everybody should have one or 2


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow. That's spectacular. That would freak me out. It's always the subtle things that getcha.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

LMAO! I gotta share. 
My 7 year old nephew was over the day. I'm storing some of my completed props in the spare bedroom. This includes Elmer. Mason came in and ran straight for that room to change into his bathing suit on his way to the hot tub. 30 seconds later, he came walking very slowly back down the hallway, grabbed his mom's hand and pulled her down the hall. He just stood and pointed. He whispered, "Who's that, mom?" 

Long story short: Elmer Works!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I love Elmer! Gonna have to make one for sure.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

NickG said:


> that's great! I bet it would confuse a bunch of tots.
> 
> "hey kid, it's your turn! get moving!"


LOL have him stand in line that would be so cool - great job


----------

